# feeding baby coturnix quail



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I got 45 quail to hatch in a couple days along with 10 

chicken eggs-put the quail in with the chicken eggs later so they would all hatch at the same time-

when they hatch all the birds will be in the same water trough-i cannot remember what i fed the new quail last year-non medicated or medicated starter-i have read online you can feed either one-and since i am keeping chicken/quail in the same area for a while,was wondering if feeding medicated will be okay for both...i know its ok for chickens but not sure about quail-was wondering what you guys feed your new baby quail-?

reason wanting new chicks & quail in same trough-easier on me-i CAN separate them if necessary but would rather not & want to feed them the same feed~

Thanks~


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I feed all my baby quail gamebird starter, chicks can eat the same feed. I always brood the chicks and quail in different brooders, the chicks are so much bigger and will run all over your quail. Plus the quail must have a quail waterer, they are very bad about drowning themselves without one.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Sometimes medicated causes problems in gamebirds because it's too concentrated. We used gamebird starter for all our chickens, quail, etc... because they grew much better on it. It has higher protein and better quality protein. The chicken chicks feathered out a lot faster. It was also a lot easier than trying to feed everyone their own type of feed. We just left out oyster shell for the layers to make up the lack of calcium.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

You are supposed to feed quail 28-32% protein feed. Turkey starter works.


----------



## HayBabies (Feb 27, 2013)

I've always fed regular medicated chick starter to my coturnix chicks. Never had a problem. Raised them for several years now.

Becky


----------

